# CorelDraw 12 -> Ecken bei einem Stern verschwinden



## tuxcoder (16. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Wenn ich einen Stern zeichne und diesen exportieren möchte, verschwinden an den Ecken die Spitzen.

Was mache ich falsch?

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen

Gruss

Zuxcoder


----------



## smileyml (16. November 2011)

Wohin oder in welches Format exportierst du?
Welches Programm zeigt dir dann diesen Fehler an?


----------



## tuxcoder (16. November 2011)

Ich exportiere das Bild in das JPG Format. Habe es auch schon mit anderen Formaten probiert.
Den Fehler sehe ich nach dem Export in der JPG Bilddatei.


----------

